# Slice einbinden



## burnobaby (20. August 2005)

Hi Leute.
Hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich habe in Photoshop eine Grafik erstellt, die geslicet und in Dreamweaver als *.html geöffnet. Im Anhang sieht mans...   
In der Mitte soll nun halt Inhalt rein!    aber wie soll ich das denn Speichern? Kann ich da was mit Frames machen? 
Danke für die Hilfe!

MfG Burno


----------



## cameeel (21. August 2005)

Na du sliced das so das du die Grafik wo der Inhalt rein soll wiederholen lassen kannst, darf halt z.B. nur kein Verlauf drin sein sonst gehts net 


  cAm3eel.


----------



## burnobaby (22. August 2005)

Hi.
Jetzt wo du es sagst klinkt es total logisch...   
Ich mache mir einfach in Photoshop für jeden "Frame" ein JPEG und das verlinkt ich dann, oder? *ankopfklatsch*

MfG Burno


----------



## cameeel (22. August 2005)

Weis net was du meinst aber machs so:

 Untereil die Grafik mit PS in

Header   
Die einzelnen Menüpunkte   
Contentbereich (Wiederholungsgrafik)   
Fooder 
 Die einzelnen Menüpunktegrafiken kannst dann gleich verlinken, nur die Grafik vom Contentbereich musst als Background-Image einbinden und dann kannst da den Content drüberkleben, das wars 

 Hoffe ich konnt dir helfen...

 cAm3eel


----------

